# Zornstahl Schultern



## Rengul (26. September 2007)

Moinsen.
Hat denn niemand eine Ahnung welcher Mob genau sie droppen solll
im schattenmondtal ???


----------



## Isegrim (26. September 2007)

Ergebnisse für die Suche nach „Zornstahl“ in allen Unterforen


----------



## bochesoft (27. September 2007)

Rengul schrieb:


> Moinsen.
> Hat denn niemand eine Ahnung welcher Mob genau sie droppen solll
> im schattenmondtal ???




im Schattenmondtal... die wüttenden Luftgeister ! Aber sol verbuggt sein und es droppt garnichts derzeit außer falsche Zornstahl pläne für den HELM !

Gute Arbeit Blizzard! Und dann noch nichtmal per Ticket den schlammassel zugeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (2. November 2007)

Es wurde ein Hotfix aufgespielt der dafür sorgt, dass man die Pläne der Zornstahlschultern nun von den entsprechenden Gegnern plündern kann.


----------



## Traxmike (3. November 2007)

Níght06 schrieb:


> Es wurde ein Hotfix aufgespielt der dafür sorgt, dass man die Pläne der Zornstahlschultern nun von den entsprechenden Gegnern plündern kann.


hi all
also kann bestätigen es gibt sie habs da bekommen von den im Schattenmondtal... die wüttenden Luftgeister   und sie sind nicht verbugt ..


----------



## Myanda (6. November 2007)

Traxmike schrieb:


> hi all
> also kann bestätigen es gibt sie habs da bekommen von den im Schattenmondtal... die wüttenden Luftgeister   und sie sind nicht verbugt ..



Und das nachdem ich für meine Mondsichel da 360 Stück von getötet hab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EriCartman12 (11. November 2007)

Moinsen. 

Also bei mir sind beim Urfeuer farmen die Pläne für die Schultern gedropt. 
Und zwar war das im Schattenmondtal bei einem Feuerele. bei Hand of Gul'dan.
War total happy, weil mein Freund jetzt total neidisch ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seraph81 (15. November 2007)

In der Regel sollten die bei JEDEM wütenden Elementar droppen.
Mein Rezept hab ich von den Feuer Dingern bekommen, manche aus
meiner Gilde auch von den anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

